# Fake omnitrope confirmed



## thefirm (Feb 1, 2015)

I recently bought these being told they are pharma grade. After hours of research and asking questions without much joy. I decided to email SANDOZ themselves, I sent them pics of box vial batch no etc

today they replied and confirmed that they are 100% fake. I am attaching the email they sent.

I'm not saying they do not contain gh cause I don't know, but they are NOT sandoz omnitrope originals. Ppl (like me) are being ripped off charged pharma grade prices for junk. My source has offered to refund, some guys are not so lucky.


----------

